# Help with a Harley Davidson



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

here are a couple of mine.Yale and Nonparreil.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*the serial num.*

on the bottom of the crank hanger.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

built by Davis Sewing Mach.Co.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 1, 2011)

*NonPareil bicycle*

a few more.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more pics(sorry no pic)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2011)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''========================---------------------------=====================


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a front fender for mine. Can you offer me one for my stocking? No, really. I need one!


----------

